# Fattie smoke tonight.



## b8h8r (Aug 12, 2008)

q-view will follow, but I decided on my dinner for tonight, gonna get it thrown on around 4:30.   Lasagna Fattie.   Pics will follow in a couple of hours. Also gonna cook up a french toast fattie for breakfast.   This is gonna be good.


----------



## jond (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds great :)

Can you post the recipies? First thing I ever smoked on Sunday was a Fattie but never knew what one was until Saturday...  gotta love SMF :)

Jon.


----------



## babyback (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds like a couple of unique ideas.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Can't wait to see how these turn out, especially the french toast fattie?!


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 12, 2008)

The lasagna one I'm going to use a mix of mild italian and pork, cover in some homemade sauce, lay down some lasagne noodle, sauted onions and mushrooms, and some mozz, and riccotta.  French toast I'm thinking staight pork, cut up pieces of buttered and syruped french toast, and scrambled eggs.   Both wraped in bacon of course.


----------



## babyback (Aug 12, 2008)

Almost like a dinner fattie and a dessert fattie.  Show us the pictures when you get them.


----------



## wutang (Aug 12, 2008)

I did a lasagna fattie a couple weeks back-came out great. The only suggestion I have is don't put the sauce layer right on top of the meat.  I did a layer of ricotta, then precooked pasta, then the sauce so it would not soak into the meat.  Here is a link to my post at the time.  The fattie on the left was the lasagna fattie.  Good luck-it should be good.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=wutang


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Wu.  Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 12, 2008)

Just ran home from work, fired up the smoker and wrapped up mr lasagna.  Think I'm gonna hold off on the breakfast fattie till tomorrow.  This Fattie is gonna blow.  My first, and I know I didn't seem it well. Pics up in about an hour.


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 12, 2008)

The onions, mushrooms, and roasted garlic:

The meat...1lb pork, 1/2 lb Italian.



Ready to roll


Layer of ricotta


The rest..noodles, sauce, onions and shrooms, mozzarella



All rolled up and looking for some smoke:


Thanks for lookin


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 13, 2008)

First, a salute to our friend, the TBS


And the Fattie:


I sentenced it to the cooler for the next half hour or so. Cutting pics to follow.


----------



## cman95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Perfect fatty you have there. Bootiful as he!!....


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 13, 2008)

I just don't have any words....my first of many to come.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Aug 13, 2008)

that looks great.  Thanks for the Great Qview


----------



## wutang (Aug 13, 2008)

looks great, nice pics


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Great lookin fattie!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 13, 2008)

Great job on a beautiful lookin fatty


----------

